# 1:      ,

## elegy22

, , ,         .    ,     ...

----------


## elegy22



----------

> ...


,  ,   ,   ...
   , ,

----------

--   --    .

----------



----------


## elegy22

**,      - .
** ,    .     -  ,   .

----------

:yes:

----------


## Kasik1979

.    ,          .         ()   ,     - ,      .    .. :Frown:

----------


## NastjaLeon

> .    ,          .         ()   ,     - ,      .    ..


      :   (  )   .         (    "") ,  , ,  .     . 9999  .    ().         (    ).  .  319          .       .       1.    -  ,       (   )       ""   ,         .         ,    ,   - .     2x2  .    ,          .      (   1).

----------


## bmmaria

- ,          .     ....

----------

.....      :   ,          .    .  ...

----------


## Kasik1979

> .....      :   ,          .    .  ...


 .,    "  "   >      ,      > .       .

----------


## bmmaria

, ,       , ,  ,   ,    .                  ?

----------


## _

N*astjaLeon*:
"      :   (  )   .         (    "") ,  , ,  .     . 9999  .    ().         (    ).  .  319          .       .       1.    -  ,       (   )       ""   ,         .        ,    ,   - .     2x2  .    ,          .      (   1). "
   Excele     !

----------


## 1

.      .    20 ,             ,     1     ,   .       ,    ))

----------


## bmmaria

> .      .    20 ,             ,     1     ,   .       ,    ))


,            ?

----------


## 1

?  2.0  3.0?        " " -          (   6 )  ,    -    .          (    ),    ,    .     .          .

----------


## bmmaria

> ?  2.0  3.0?        " " -          (   6 )  ,    -    .          (    ),    ,    .     .          .


 2,0,   (  ).
, , ,      -   .
  ,    -    (  -  ...),    -       ?

----------


## 1

,    ,         .      ,   .    ,  ....

----------


## 1

20  ,  ....

----------


## bmmaria

> ,    ,         .      ,   .    ,  ....


,   , !

----------


## bmmaria

> ,    ,         .      ,   .    ,  ....


  ,   .    ,      -  .     ...

----------


## 1

> ,   .    ,      -  .     ...


  . ,  . (   ).  ,     .

----------


## 1

> :   (  )   .         (    "") ,  , ,  .     . 9999  .    ().         (    ).  .  319          .       .       1.    -  ,       (   )       ""   ,         .         ,    ,   - .     2x2  .    ,          .      (   1).



     ?  ,      .

----------


## 1

> .    ,          .         ()   ,     - ,      .    ..


     ?

----------


## bmmaria

> . ,  . (   ).  ,     .


 ,     ,      ...

----------


## 1

> ,     ,      ...



           .      ,    354 .,    .

----------


## 1

> ,     ,      ...


  , ,         .    ,     -  .  ,  .

----------


## 1

> ,     ,      ...


       .?     .

----------


## bmmaria

> .?     .


 09

----------


## 1

> 09


           .       (      ,                . ,      ,        ,     ,     .         .    ,      9. !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bmmaria

> .       (      ,                . ,      ,        ,     ,     .         .    ,      9. !!!


.  ,         -      ).    .

----------


## 1



----------


## SvetikON

> 09


bmmaria,       ? " , ,  , ,   ,     ..."     .    :  .      .   -    "    ".    .    - ,              .   ,  "   "(  )    1. ,        ,      , ,    :Dash2: ,    (,, -  ""    1 ).       (   -)     .    -    (.. ) ,       .      ,-          "".     "".         - - ""....   ,    "" .  .  -     ,         ... ,     .   ,,     ...  )))     -   .       :yes:

----------


## SvetikON

.   
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...B%E9+%E3%EE%E4

----------


## bmmaria

> bmmaria,       ? " , ,  , ,   ,     ..."     .    :  .      .   -    "    ".    .    - ,              .   ,  "   "(  )    1. ,        ,      , ,   ,    (,, -  ""    1 ).       (   -)     .    -    (.. ) ,       .      ,-          "".     "".         - - ""....   ,    "" .  .  -     ,         ... ,     .   ,,     ...  )))     -   .


       ,          ,       .     ,  6000,         ,  ,    .      .     ,  ,       ...        .

----------


## 1

> bmmaria,       ? " , ,  , ,   ,     ..."     .    :  .      .   -    "    ".    .    - ,              .   ,  "   "(  )    1. ,        ,      , ,   ,    (,, -  ""    1 ).       (   -)     .    -    (.. ) ,       .      ,-          "".     "".         - - ""....   ,    "" .  .  -     ,         ... ,     .   ,,     ...  )))     -   .



  5000 .    .        .   ,     .     ,     ,        ,      -  .          .

----------


## 1

,      ,          ,         .      :Smilie:

----------


## bmmaria

,   .     ,   . , ...

----------


## bmmaria

> ,      ,          ,         .


,          .   .       .

----------


## 1

> .   
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...B%E9+%E3%EE%E4



   2008 ......

----------


## bmmaria

> 2008 ......


,     2013,      2012.         .        .

----------


## 7272

> .       .


   .

----------


## SvetikON

> ,          ,       .     ,  6000,         ,  ,    .      .     ,  ,       ...        .


  , bmmaria. ,   ,   ,        ))).        - - .    400, 3.      .   ,   ,  ,     .  ,   ,     (    ()        18()     . ,    18           : , ,  .      ,          .,       .         , .  ,     .             ,    (           ),   400(!!!).      ,    ,      .    .        ,           ,       (  ),       (..             ).    ,           ,                        - ,  ,   .  (       , , ,       20) :   ,      ,   (!!!).    ?          .           ,   .    ,      (. )   .  .   .  ,      285.   ,      24,  -          .        10-20 .    ,                   ,     ,    .     .     ,       ,   ,   .   . ,        10  ,      - -  ....   . ,    :      .  ,    10.  .

----------


## SvetikON

> 5000 .    .        .   ,     .     ,     ,        ,      -  .          .


  , , ,    ,   ,        " " -    ,   .      ,  ""  .        .          ...

----------


## SvetikON

> ,      ,          ,         .


   )))     )))  5000 )))       ,   :Frown:          -  :Smilie:        ))      18-    ,      ,   " "  .

----------


## SvetikON

> .


 .       ,        .

----------


## _

*SvetikON*!    .        ,      (, , , .   ,     ..) ,   -  ,   .       (   "")     EXCELe.

----------


## bmmaria

...   ....            .   100 ...  ).

----------


## 1

> )))     )))  5000 )))       ,           -        ))      18-    ,      ,   " "  .


  .    .   ,   5000 /      ,       ,       (            20     ,       .)      .     ,         ,    354.       .     1     ,       .          .           ,   ,         ,        .      ,      ,   .     ,            ,  ,      :"   - *   1-  ."     ,          ,     ,     .     ,   .

----------


## 1

> )))     )))  5000 )))       ,           -        ))      18-    ,      ,   " "  .


    ,          ,          ()     ( ,     )    ?

----------


## 1

,  ,       20 ( )      .        ,      .  ,   ,   ,   .            ,    ,    .       .      .     ,                 .        ))))        )))      :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ...   ....            .   100 ...  ).


      .              ,          .       .

----------


## SvetikON

> .              ,          .       .



**   :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 1

> **


   , ? , , ,     .      ,   "" ?

----------


## 1

.  , , ......  , ,  ....     :Smilie: )       ,       .    ""   :Frown:

----------


## bmmaria

> .              ,          .       .


 ,         - 1    ,  !

----------


## bmmaria

> .  , , ......  , ,  ....    )       ,       .    ""


-,  ,     "",    " " . !

----------


## 7272

: *   1:      ,  * .
        ,       .
    ,      .

----------


## 1

,       .  ,         .      ,   .    ,  . ,    :Smilie:  :yes:

----------


## SvetikON

> .    .   ,   5000 /      ,       ,       (            20     ,       .)      .     ,         ,    354.       .     1     ,       .          .           ,   ,         ,        .      ,      ,   .     ,            ,  ,      :"   - *   1-  ."     ,          ,     ,     .     ,   .


"1"  ?

----------


## 1

> "1"  ?


,    -.  () 9     1 (    )     ,          :Smilie:

----------


## SvetikON

> ,    -.  () 9     1 (    )     ,



     ,  - ,      - ,  .         :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## 1

> ,  - ,      - ,  .        .



    ,  , ,   ,       ,       ,    .....   ,               ....      ,  - 1,   ,       ,        .

----------


## SvetikON

> ,  , ,   ,       ,       ,    .....   ,               ....      ,  - 1,   ,       ,        .


       . *,,  .*  , ,       , ,       .          "".

----------


## 1

> . *,,  .*  , ,       , ,       .          "".


.   . ,     .      :Smilie:         1,     ,   .          1  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> . *,,  .*  , ,       , ,       .          "".


       ,    ,   ,    .     1  .

----------


## SvetikON

> ,    ,   ,    .     1  .





> :   (  )   .         (    "") ,  , ,  .     . 9999  .    ().         (    ).  .  319          .       .       1.    -  ,       (   )       ""   ,         .         ,    ,   - .     2x2  .    ,          .      (   1).


  ....       .

----------


## 1

> ....       .


  .   ,  ,      .   ,     .      (   )       ,         .      .   ,         "   "  "" ( ),        .     ,         .       .       ,  ..........!!!!!     .

----------

.
      ,        ,   ,      . ,    "  "   354 ,   )      -               .  , ,       ,      ,      "" (()   :Smilie: )
                 ,      .      - ""  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> .
>      ....


 .          .

----------


## 1589

> .   ,  ,   .     .


 ,   ? ))     1))       )) ,  )

----------


## 212

,  :    . ,     1(     ).... ,   -    ( ),           ...       :  ,    , :       1    ,    ,       :   -  , (   ),  . ,              (            )      ....         ?    -   ?       .....        " "....     -...     ,     -?    ?      ,      ,   .... :Frown:

----------


## 1

.       .      ,  ,      .    ,    .   ......,       ,       ,        . .      " ".      "  \"   .    ,     (     ,    )   ,      .      .            (  ,      ..).
          ,   ,      ,   ,      .      .  ,       ,           (  ).   ,          .      .     .   ""       ,    ,    ,      .           .    ,     1         .  -   -    .      ,    ,       .   ,   .        , , ,  ,   ..,       ,      .......

P.S.    , ,  .
  .!!!!!

----------


## ulan

> P.S.    , ,  .
>   .!!!!!


 ,    :   01.01.2015   (1     ..)     10%  / (   , )   .     /.   .      ,   (

----------


## _

,  1:     ,    3.2              ,      . 
   354 :              ,          ,             .

----------


## Lissa89

!   !   "    ".  :  *  *  .     ?

----------


## PAV2005

!
       ().
        .
     -    .
   " " .
1:     ,    2.0,   2.0.63.3

----------


## Alina01041962

!               .   ,    .

----------


## Alina01041962

, !  2015.         .        - .     .         .        -  . . ,  100 .    100 .     .  /.       . ,   . , . 1:    ,   .   (3.0.37.6)

----------


## Alina01041962

* 1*, , !  2015.         .        - .     .         .        -  . . ,  100 .   100 .    .  /.       . ,   . , . 1:    ,   .   (3.0.37.6)

----------


## 1

.  ,          ,     ...   .    .       ,         .     -         .             .         "0",    - ,     .            .   , ,             ,    " ".           .    "    " (   " ").        "   "   "   ", .  "   "   -        (  ).  .      ,         .  ,       .    ,   .   ,     ...... .............

----------


## 1

,     .
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4525669

----------


## aleks33.72

!
         "  "
..        - 

        ?

----------


## Alina01041962

> .  ,          ,     ...   .    .       ,         .     -         .             .         "0",    - ,     .            .   , ,             ,    " ".           .    "    " (   " ").        "   "   "   ", .  "   "   -        (  ).  .      ,         .  ,       .    ,   .   ,     ...... .............


,  .

----------


## mivi

, . , ,          ,    ?

----------


## 1

> , . , ,          ,    ?


     " " -           ..  ..,         .

----------


## aleks33.72

> !
>          "  "
> ..        - 
> 
>         ?


   ?

----------


## 1

> ?


   ,   .     "".     :Smilie:     .......   ,      ,   .  ,  ....

----------


## aleks33.72

> ,   .     "".        .......   ,      ,   .  ,  ....


!   !

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> .  ,          ,     ...   .    .       ,         .     -         .             .         "0",    - ,     .            .   , ,             ,    " ".           .    "    " (   " ").        "   "   "   ", .  "   "   -        (  ).  .      ,         .  ,       .    ,   .   ,     ...... .............



, ,     ,          .      .     ?

----------


## 1

. .    ,   .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

! ,    ,   ,               ?

----------


## 1

, ,  .  .

----------


## Alina01041962

> ,  .


, !     ,     ,  .   .       -    ,        - .   .        .      .

----------


## Alina01041962

> !
>        ().
>         .
>      -    .
>    " " .
> 1:     ,    2.0,   2.0.63.3


,   ,     .

----------


## 1

> , !     ,     ,  .   .       -    ,        - .   .        .      .


          ,      354,   ,       ,  ,         .        ?

----------


## 1

> ,   ,     .


         .     ,             (1  ).         .       (   )          .    .     .

----------


## a07229

,     ...  ....  2/2/0....,       ....      ....   ....  ?

----------


## PAV2005

""        (    ).
     ""     "".
       ""       .      **.

----------


## zas77

* 1*, 
        ,      1: 8    1.
,      .

----------


## Alina01041962

> .     ,             (1  ).         .       (   )          .    .     .


           .    . , ,

----------


## ulan

, ,     8.3:      3 . 354 (         ,   1    )?   8.2    ,  8.3    :Frown:

----------


## Alina01041962

> , ,     8.3:      3 . 354 (         ,   1    )?   8.2    ,  8.3


     ,   .. (   2  .   .)     ,     1 ,  -   ,    .

----------


## 7272

.
     ,         :       ;        ..
         ...

* 1*,      ,  .

----------


## Alina01041962

> .
>      ,         :       ;        ..
>          ...
> 
> * 1*,      ,  .

----------


## ulan

> .
>      ,         :       ;        ..
>          ...
> 
> * 1*,      ,  .


-    ,        ((

----------


## ulan

,

----------


## 7272

> -    ,        ((


     :
       .
  :
_ 
   ._

----------


## 7272

> 


     ?
      .

----------


## Alina01041962

,     .....


> :
>        .
>   :
> _ 
>    ._

----------


## 7272

.
                  .
             .         .

----------


## ulan

> ?
>       .


,   ,    26000 +   (     ) ;     ,      .        ((

----------


## 7272

+      ?

----------


## ulan

> +      ?


       12000  ,     +  12000.   ,  .    .  ..   ,      :Abuse:

----------


## 7272

,    ,    ,         .

----------


## _

7272       :
"       ."

----------


## ulan

*7272*, 
*_*, 

       ?     :  ,                ( , ..    )?

----------


## 7272

"    ( , , )"    1 7.7;       8-.
       . 
       ,       ,        ,      ,        .        .
    . 
      () (   )    ,       ,     .

----------


## ulan

*7272*, ,

----------


## SvetikON

> *7272*, 
> *_*, 
> 
>        ?     :  ,                ( , ..    )?


  (317).  - ,  ,         .      .        .        .     .  , .               .     .   .

----------


## zas77

> ?


    "*:   . * "  ,    - **.      1: . 8.1   . 
 ,          . ,     .

     1: 8.1   ,       1: 7.7

----------


## SEMENOVA-E

, ,     1 8.3  "   ,  "      , ( ).      ,                . :  -  /  ,   -   /    /    . (   /     )(  -  ).

----------


## ulan

/

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

, .             .   .     ,     . 2.0.

----------


## zid83

,    .  .
         ,     ?                 ?       8             .

----------


## 7272

..

----------


## zid83

,        ,      , ?

----------


## 7272

,       ,        -  ,     .   ,   ,           ,          ?   .

----------


## 7272

,   . 1    10 000      ,    ,       ,     .   .  .    +.

----------


## zid83

1       .

----------


## aleks33.72

> 1       .


    1   -   6000=- ,

----------


## aleks33.72

! -            ?
"."--""

----------


## Yfnfirf1986



----------


## Alina01041962

> , ,  .  .


 ! , ,        1  4.1   6%.            .       .

----------


## Alina01041962

> ! , ,        1  4.1   6%.            .       .


     4-.   -1    3.5

----------


## Alina01041962

> 


 ! , ,        4    1  4.1   6%.            .       .
 -1     3.5.    ,       .  -  .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Alina01041962

> .


.

----------


## zas77

> 4    1  4.1   6%.            .       .


   , 
     ,      -    .

----------


## Marina_Marina

, , !      1  -1: 8.     ,   ,       .         76.5.1    76.06.1    ( ),      (,  .). ,            (,  .)   76.5.1?    1  ,     .              ,   ,      ?       ,   .

----------


## aleks33.72

> , , !      1  -1: 8.     ,   ,       .         76.5.1    76.06.1    ( ),      (,  .). ,            (,  .)   76.5.1?    1  ,     .              ,   ,      ?       ,   .


      !     ?

----------


## Marina_Marina

)))).   .     .   76.5   , ,  --2 ., -3 .  ..,      ,     ,   -,   -,  ,    .   51     ,         .        ?  ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## aleks33.72

> )))).   .     .   76.5   , ,  --2 ., -3 .  ..,      ,     ,   -,   -,  ,    .   51     ,         .        ?  ,  .


              " "             
    76,51        --

----------

> " "             
>     76,51        --

----------


## aleks33.72

?
  ?
             - ?

----------


## Marina_Marina

> " "             
>     76,51        --


, , !!!!

----------

> ?
>   ?
>              - ?


 ,   :    ,          /   .                  .            .            .     .

----------


## aleks33.72

-  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -


   .

----------


## Alina01041962

, ,   ,    ,  ,       .  115 .,    ,   97,  18 ..   . ,    ,       .   .

----------


## Alina01041962

, ,   ,      ,     .

----------

-            ,                 :Smilie:

----------


## Alina01041962

-    .

----------


## LLLLL

!     .      . , ,        1 "     ,, "   ?     (271).  ,      .   " "   .                 ?

----------


## Alina01041962

! , ,   ,     .
:          6 000 .  120    1886 .  1 =226320 .   ,     60  100 . .    120 /6000 .=0,02   1 . .   100 .   0,02  1 .*100 .=2 *1886 . (  1 )=3772,46 .      -.      /. -./--2  ( 0,02 *100 . )/ -1886 /-3772,46 .       ,     -,  1886 .  -   ,   0.02   1 .      ?

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

,    ,  ,        .

----------


## Alina01041962

.     0,02   1 .

----------


## 7272

.

----------

,   ,    ,    . 
  1 8     ... 
  ,       ,    ,     ,  ,     .. 
   ?

----------


## 7272

:



> 1 8


 . 1     ,     1,             .

----------



----------


## 7272

* 1*,          .

----------

> ,   ,    ,    . 
>   1 8     ... 
>   ,       ,    ,     ,  ,     .. 
>    ?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...F1gx8YZnmOppKa
http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj/
http://forum.infostart.ru/forum60/topic88611/

----------


## Lvg

! , ,   .            ()?      ,    .

----------


## zas77

> . 
>        1 "     ,, "   ?


   . 
     (  ), ..      1.

----------


## gud-elena

,      :       ,         ,            ,     ,           ,    ,       ,      ,        ?

----------


## zas77

> 


    ,         ,  ,   . 76.

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## Alina01041962

! , ,     "-" .               (-1.20 ).   .   .   ,        .  -   . . .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

1,20.     .  100%.     . ..    0.     .

----------


## Alina01041962

. .

----------

> ! , ,     "-" .               (-1.20 ).   .   .   ,        .  -   . . .


          .               .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

.

----------

?    ,   ?

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

..?    ?

----------


## Alina01041962

, ,        , . 2-   .       -0,059   1 .         -   .   -   .. ( 0,12   1 .)        .  .

----------


## Alina01041962

!  .    ,           . , .

----------


## Alina01041962

, !     ,           . , .

----------


## Alina01041962

* 1*, , ! , ,        , . 2-   .       -0,059   1 .         -   .   -   .. ( 0,12   1 .,   2   ).    ,     0,059   1 ..        . . . .

----------


## 7272

,       .   354

----------


## Alina01041962

*7272*, .

----------


## Nattira

> * 1*, , ! , ,        , . 2-   .       -0,059   1 .         -   .   -   .. ( 0,12   1 .,   2   ).    ,     0,059   1 ..        . . . .


,   ""   ( )   ...        .

----------


## Alina01041962

> ,   ""   ( )   ...        .


.   ,!     ?  ,         .       ?

----------


## Nattira

> .   ,!     ?  ,         .       ?


,    ))     ,      (     )..            .

----------


## Alina01041962

, !

----------


## Alina01041962

*Nattira*,        .

----------


## Nattira

,      .         .

----------


## _

> ,      .         .


 ,  354              :  ()  ,                  ,   i-    ,       ,       ,   i-    ,  :   ()     -   12,   ;
** ,            . 
           ...

----------


## id218860506

!   ,      1 8.2.    .  ,   -    .       ...  ?

----------


## _

1.       (  ) :Smilie: !

----------


## NKT

> !   ,      1 8.2.    .  ,   -    .       ...  ?


 !   (  )-  1     -    .          1 -    .

----------


## aleks33.72

!   !

 07.04.15   17,     22    !

----------


## 7272

,     "  "

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## 32

,    1 8.2         . 
     ,          .     .

----------


## 32

,    ?

----------


## 32

.     .  :yes:

----------


## aleks33.72

http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj/

----------


## 32

aleks33.72

----------


## Dlyara

,     1 8,3     .     .       .      .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

?

----------


## Dlyara

,         ??  ?

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> ,         ??  ?




,  -.  - -  -

----------


## Dlyara

.   ,        "",     .

----------


## tsg10

.                ?

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> .                ?


    ,    3.0       ,    2.0, ,

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> .   ,        "",     .


 ,    .       ,      .

----------


## tsg10

> ,    3.0       ,    2.0, ,


  ,         ?      3.0.43.2  3.0.43.3    .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> ,         ?      3.0.43.2  3.0.43.3    .


,   ,     . 
  ,   ,    , ..    .

----------


## Dlyara

> .                ?


 ,     ?

----------


## Dlyara

> ,    .       ,      .


  .    .  ?            ,      ""       . ,          ?

----------


## tsg10

> ,     ?


 .

 2016        :
 0  30 -  
 31  90 - 1/300   
 91   - 1/130   

   11 .

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

> .    .  ?            ,      ""       . ,          ?


,     .    .  "    ",    ,     .    -,

----------


## 32

,  ,        1     .

----------


## Dlyara

> ,  ,        1     .


  ,    1   .       .     ,

----------


## 32

,           . ..  .

----------


## Dlyara

> ,     .    .  "    ",    ,     .    -,


    , .  /    ?

----------


## Dlyara

> ,           . ..  .


  .        .            .     -.  1 7-    HELP    .   18.3   HELP  .  .

----------


## Aksenova-Julia

. 
 :        ,               (    ),       ? ..  31.12.15.   5000 .,     = 253 ,  = 741 . ....  5000 .          ?  ?     76  .

----------


## Nattira

> . 
>  :        ,               (    ),       ? ..  31.12.15.   5000 .,     = 253 ,  = 741 . ....  5000 .          ?  ?     76  .



,    " 2015 "    ...  , !

----------


## Dlyara

> ,    " 2015 "    ...  , !


.       ?

----------


## kmusa

(  e     ) .        ,         ,       ?         ,   ?

----------


## Aksenova-Julia

> ,    " 2015 "    ...  , !


!      ,      -   :Smilie:

----------


## LLLLL

! ,   .     .  76.06  91.  ,   .    " " .   76,06 -  ?

----------


## Nattira

!            ?       .
1:    ,   .   (2.0.65.7)

----------


## ulan

> !            ?       .
> 1:    ,   .   (2.0.65.7)

----------


## benevolo

!        ,    2.0.57   - 2 ,      ,       ...   ,        .    .        2 ,          ....,    ...  ,      ...

----------


## 7272

,   / ,       /,        .

----------


## NKT

!        2016 -         ????

----------


## sonik1970

.  1     , ,       ?  -,  -.      ?  ,   .        ? .

----------


## sonik1970

,              (   -)?   .        ?

----------


## sonik1970

.     ,  , .  1     3.0.      01.01.2016,   31.12.2015 .         ,    10.02  10.03 -0%,   .     ,      2015    01.01.2016?        , - (1/300 )? .

----------

. ...      18 "    ,   " .3.0.     ?    ?

----------


## Karalina

.     234.       ,  ,        ,    ....   ,    .  ,    ?   ,     ,       ,        ,      ????    .

----------


## Komapair0

,  ,     182   .    .

----------

!  ,          1 8.3!    !

----------


## ZHSK39

!         ,       (   ?)  .    ..

----------

!!  1  8 3         .   ,  -   .  !?

----------


## odineska



----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !!  1  8 3         .   ,  -   .  !?


         (  -  -  ) ,                    .        (),    ,

----------


## .

*AnnaKiseleva*,          ,

----------


## _88

.
      .
     ,         .
      ,      .

       (   ).
      100,   100 .,  101  199 - 200 .  ..

     ,    ,    .
     ,  .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .
>       .
>      ,         .
>       ,      .
> 
>        (   ).
>       100,   100 .,  101  199 - 200 .  ..
> 
>      ,    ,    .
>      ,  .


    ?             3.0.44.10        .   3.0.46.1    -

----------


## galka-72

! , ,   1 8.3 ,          ?    ?   - .     . , !

----------


## Europa

.    .       .          ,    ,       " "    ,       ,       " "   ,   ,     ,        .        ,    .   ,     1000 .       ,    . ,  ,    ?

----------


## Europa

"     .      96 .       ,    96    ,     .

----------


## Europa

,        ?

----------


## zas77

> .


   .     .

----------


## Karalina

. , ,      2.0...    ,   .

----------


## aleks33.72

!
            ? ( 91.01)
      ...

----------


## aleks33.72

> . , ,      2.0...    ,   .


   ?

----------


## Karalina

, ..    ,    .    .

----------


## aleks33.72

> , ..    ,    .    .


      2.0,  3.0     ,       ...     ...

----------


## Karalina

.    ,     .   ,       .     ,  ?

----------


## aleks33.72

> .    ,     .   ,       .     ,  ?


      ?
  ,       , (..     )
 ,      ...

----------


## aleks33.72

,      "   "     ...

----------


## Karalina

, .           .    33,03   13,87  458  229,06   8 264  132,12  2      ,   -96,94

----------


## aleks33.72



----------


## Karalina

?

----------


## Europa

.  ,   ,               ?

----------


## Europa

,      8.3   ?

----------


## Vladilena111

! , ,     ,   .     ?      ,      .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ,      8.3   ?


    -

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ! , ,     ,   .     ?      ,      .


    ?       ? 
     ,     ,       .
  ,      (     ).
    ,     . 
        .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ,   ,               ?


            -

----------


## sppiter71

.   .  :   .   Excel        ,          ,       . .          ,         .
,  .
 :         ,    -  .
 1:    ,   .   (2.0.66.9)

----------

.    1:      ,    . 3.0   .             . 
      ,     .    ""    .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

:   .     -.   ,    * ()* -  .  ,       ,   "". * -*  - , ** - . **  **  1.  .   .

----------

.
       .          .         .      .   ?

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

.      ""    ,   ,       (   ).          . 
           ,    .                  .    ,    .

----------


## gjk

?    ,       .
, 3 ,   2 : 1 , 1  +  .       ( ).   - 33,   - 42,   - 54.
    54.
         . . 1    33 (  ),   - 42 (  + 1   ).   75 2.
     ,      .           ,      - ,     .
 ,       . , ,     .   . "", ,       .     ,  .

----------

(, , )! ,       . !     .    ,       ,         .             .        1:    ,   .  ,  3.0 (3.0.49.2)?

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> (, , )! ,       . !     .    ,       ,         .             .        1:    ,   .  ,  3.0 (3.0.49.2)?


!             .   ,  01.01.2017    1489       ,       ,   ,    15  354.        *     *    .           .        ,  :        ?        ?

----------

!    ! 
"   1489       ,       ,   ,    15  354.        *     *    .           .        ,  :        ?        ?"

    .  . 
..    2      ?            ,    .    .      2 ...

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

,        .               .
       ,    "  "          "  15  344    "
   ,  ,            ".              (     ).
   -     "   "
   : * .             .   : (*)/    .          .
   0.019
  358,70
    2*648,00
  71
 21.56
    (0,019*358,70)/2*648*71*21,56=3,94 .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

,    354   1498.                  .  1498    .           .
   ,            ( ).  ,

----------

> ,    354   1498.                  .  1498    .           .
>    ,            ( ).  ,


)     .. ,      ,    ,

----------

1:      ,    .      .    !!1: 8.3 (8.3.9.2033)  ,  3.0 (3.0.50.1) !!

----------


## sonik1970

! ,         ?   ? .

----------


## Europa

,     :No:

----------


## sonik1970

> ,


   ?        .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ?        .


  .      ,         . 
     , , ,  .

----------


## sonik1970

> .      ,         . 
>      , , ,  .


     .     .     6000  ,    ?
   ?       ?   ,        ?

.

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .     .     6000  ,    ?
>    ?       ?   ,        ?
> 
> .


,  ,   ,         .          .   ,         .            ,     -           -.           .   .

----------


## ZHSK39

!           /     .          .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

!       ,       ,             .   "    1: 3.0"

----------


## 70

!        ,     ()   3.0             .                 !   !       ()

----------


## sonik1970

.   1:     ,   .   3.0.51.2  21.07.2017 .       -. :        .   ?

----------

!     ! 
          .          .      ? 
    :
1.  .        .     344 ?        ? 
2.       ? 
3.    ,  ,  . 

    ...  )  ,     )))
1:    ,   .  ,  3.0 (3.0.51.2) (http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/jsk/jkh/)

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !     ! 
>           .          .      ? 
>     :
> 1.  .        .     344 ?        ? 
> 2.       ? 
> 3.    ,  ,  . 
> 
>     ...  )  ,     )))
> 1:    ,   .  ,  3.0 (3.0.51.2) (http://www.vdgb-soft.ru/jsk/jkh/)


1)        ,    . 
2)     . 
3)          ?      ?
4)       ,      ?
5)       ?      ?     ,         ?
4)  ,       ?

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .   1:     ,   .   3.0.51.2  21.07.2017 .       -. :        .   ?


   .    -

----------


## sonik1970

> .    -


       .      . .

----------


## Trini

> ?    ,       .
> , 3 ,   2 : 1 , 1  +  .       ( ).   - 33,   - 42,   - 54.
>     54.
>          . . 1    33 (  ),   - 42 (  + 1   ).   75 2.
>      ,      .           ,      - ,     .
>  ,       . , ,     .   . "", ,       .     ,  .


.       ( )?   - .         ,  . 
  ,    ?       1.
.

----------


## sonik1970

, ,  1     ,            ?    ,  .

----------


## 7272

> ,  .


     -   ,   --,   .
1 (   )    ,   .

----------

!   !

   ,     ,    ? 

    .    . 
    ? ,  ..

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .      . .


      (3.0.51.3),        ,    otr@rarus.ru .     ,       .         ,   .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !   !
> 
>    ,     ,    ? 
> 
>     .    . 
>     ? ,  ..


 

https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...-1s-zhkkh-3-0/
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj..._kanalizaciya/
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...-1s-zhkkh-3.0/
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj..._/
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...novleniu_1498/
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...__15/

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> , ,  1     ,            ?    ,  .


https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/comp/o...levoy_bazovyy/
  ,          .       ,              .

----------


## sonik1970

> https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/comp/o...levoy_bazovyy/
>   ,          .       ,              .


   !
  ,  ,       . 
   3.0.51.3   .
    .     - .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !
>   ,  ,       . 
>    3.0.51.3   .
>     .     - .


       07.08.2017,    3.0.51.3
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/tirag/

----------

! 

   ?  ,    ,  .   .      ,     .     ?

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ! 
> 
>    ?  ,    ,  .   .      ,     .     ?


  ?

----------

.  -.   ,   ,   ...

----------


## sonik1970

> 07.08.2017,    3.0.51.3
> https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/news/tirag/


 !  .      1Cv8.cf.      ,    ?     ?  :Smilie: )))

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .  -.   ,   ,   ...


  . -   .        (    ),    -  .      ,   ,        . https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...-1s-zhkkh-3-0/ ,        ,   "   "   .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !  .      1Cv8.cf.      ,    ?     ? )))


        .cfu.        ,    3.0.51.3_Updsetup.zip ,   3.0.51.3_Setup.zip .    cf. 
     ) ,

----------


## sonik1970

3.0.51.3_Setup.zip  :Smilie: . ,  ,  ,    , .

----------


## NKT

!      .    ?

----------

?      .    .
https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...novleniu_1498/
          ,   . 
      ?

----------

!   ,       !  ))))

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !      .    ?


  3.0.51.3

----------


## LLLLL

!      .     .           ""  .     (  )?   " ",     .    .

----------


## Rolen

> !      .     .           ""  .     (  )?   " ",     .    .


   ?  ,  .  ,        .            ..

----------


## 7272

.
    .
     ,     .

----------


## SvetikON

> .       ( )?   - .         ,  . 
>   ,    ?       1.
> .


    .          .  -   ,     .      .    ( !) ().      .   ,           .               .        ---     .          .             -     ,   .      .           (     ѻ).       .   .               .      .  ,  .  .   ,     .   .            .         qr-( ).       .   . .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !      .     .           ""  .     (  )?   " ",     .    .


  .     ""    ,     . 
    ,        .

----------


## ZHSK39

!   ,    ,   2,5   ,          10 3  , .                103,,,,,    ?

----------


## Ann2016

,      ,                 (   ).  -    ?  ?

----------


## aleks33.72



----------


## Vichinka

!      .     ,    (((.     .    ,          -  -   ,     . , !

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !      .     ,    (((.     .    ,          -  -   ,     . , !


  -   - -      " ",     ,  ,     .    ""     . 
    ,     ,   ,  " "  ,        .

----------


## Vichinka

.      -                 /.        /.

----------


## Vichinka

-             (    )               -  .      -    ,      -     . , !

----------


## kattrine

! 
   -   ,   ,  ,   .        ,     .     .          31  90  1/130  ,   1/300.          ... , !!  ))

----------


## 7272

1-10   
11-40   
41-100  1/300
101-  1/130

----------


## 7272

:
   -  /  -   .
 :
   -  /  -  .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> -             (    )               -  .      -    ,      -     . , !


       "  ".       ( ,    "-" )

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ! 
>    -   ,   ,  ,   .        ,     .     .          31  90  1/130  ,   1/300.          ... , !!  ))


         ,    .      https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...nalnye-uslugi/

----------


## kattrine

> :
>    -  /  -   .
>  :
>    -  /  -  .


  . ,  ,   . 
    " "   . 
         .
, ,  ? , ,    ? 
              1/300  1/130.

----------


## Rolen

> ,  ,   .

----------


## kattrine

!

----------


## 7272

,    ,  .

----------


## kattrine



----------


## kattrine

:        . 
  ,    4 ,            ... , !
  )))

----------


## LLLLL

> .     ""    ,     . 
>     ,        .
>  60163


, !  .          ,       2015.

----------


## Vichinka

.   .   -     ?    ,        .     ?

----------


## kattrine

!   ,       .  2016      -     .      ?  ))

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !   ,       .  2016      -     .      ?  ))


          ,      .       "  ".      . 

https://www.vdgb-soft.ru/faq/faq_tsj...0%D0%B4%D0%B8/

----------


## Vichinka

!    -   /  (  )   (  -      ).         (      -    )       14.,   /  13950, . ,       .       (   01/2016)?

----------


## kattrine

!

----------


## 7272

> ?


 .    ,   .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .   .   -     ?    ,        .     ?


https://infostart.ru/public/403804/          .   ,   ,   .      ,    ,  -  .          ,   .

----------


## Vichinka

-         ,    .     14    -   .   .

----------


## kattrine

! , ,     ? ( ,  ). 
   ,   . 
, ,       ? ))

----------


## buh-r13

> ! , ,     ? ( ,  ). 
>    ,   . 
> , ,       ? ))


 !  ""  .  ""...

----------


## Rolen

> !  ""  .  ""...


,      - .

----------


## 7272

> -         ,    .     14    -   .   .


    ,     - ,        .   ,   ,        ?...

----------


## NightH0RR0R

.   :      ,      -.    .
      ,   .  .

----------


## NightH0RR0R

.   :      ,      -.    .
 
      ,   .  .

----------


## gjk

!
   .   ,        2 .
   ,                ,     .

 ,
   ,   5   .  , 100 .  50% -    50 .
        ,          5 3.   ?     ,    100%,   ! .   100 ,   50,      !             .
 ,          2 !!        !!     .    !,     2      !

   . ,   .        ?       ? (  .     )     .            6   2000 ,   ,   ?

----------

> ?       ?


     ,     ,    .          ,

----------


## gjk

> ,     ,    .          ,


 .
, ,         ?

----------


## Vichinka

!      ( 1):   -        .   -   ,   7272,   -     (     ,     ,       ).   ,     .

----------


## 7272

!
   .

----------


## Vichinka

,        ,            :
        2013. -  ,   / 18  /  7,   / 7  ,  /  18     .

 :
1.       
2.      /   / 018  , .  !
3.       
 !

         /     ?

----------


## Vichinka

?  -     ?

----------


## Vichinka

!    .  /         31/01/17.      -    . 01/10/17       . 10/10/17      .         .                 2017   2017!

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> !    .  /         31/01/17.      -    . 01/10/17       . 10/10/17      .         .                 2017   2017!


   -     -   -     -

----------


## 7272

.            ,   ,   ,       ?

----------


## Yfnfirf1986

.     ,  , .   .   "  ".        .    .      "",   ,  .          .        .      .

----------


## 7272

,   .

----------


## nik02031

.     .     1    .  ,    (  ..  )    86.03. (      ,      )
   "   ",      ().      (). 
 ,         .    .

----------


## 7272

> "   ",      ().


     , .
        .

----------


## nik02031

,        . 
http://vgkh.ru/faq/faq_tsj_3_0/otraz...lament_uchete/
       86.3,      .
           86.03

----------


## 7272

,     .

----------


## ZHSK39

!        .   ,    .      ?

----------


## kimot

,          .      1 8

----------


## Fixit

.
 ,   .   "    2.0"
  ,    ,      ,  ,         .        ?
    ,   ,            .    :Frown:     -   .

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> .
>  ,   .   "    2.0"
>   ,    ,      ,  ,         .        ?
>     ,   ,            .       -   .


      (        ),    (  -  ),   ,              


    ,    3.0,    ,   . 
https://vgkh.ru/faq/faq_tsj_3_0/%D1%...0%BB%D0%B0_15/

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> ,          .      1 8


          ?

----------


## NKT

!    -          QR ,          .     ?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## NKT

3        -        .     ,    .

----------


## Aksenova-Julia

> 3        -        .     ,    .


       (     ) -  QR-   ,   Excel,      Excel.

----------


## AnnaKiseleva

> 3        -        .     ,    .


       ,      ,       . 
  qr-         .      -  ,    . 
           .  ,      ,    qr-

----------


## Europa

.             .      76      86  (..     ) ?

----------


## Europa

...

----------


## 7272

,

----------


## Europa

> #380
> 7272  
> 
> 
> 
> 21.11.2007
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


    .    ,    ,     !      ...      .

----------


## 7272

,    .
    ,    ,    .

----------


## Europa

. :
76.5  60-       -100
 86     60-    -50
          76.9 -150 76.5-100+86-50.      ?      .

----------


## Europa

> ,    ,    .


     ,   .    .   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## 7272

:
1..
2.

----------

!         (    ).    3  : 1   2 .               (  3   , ,   ,  ).          .      .     ?      ?

 1:    ,   .  ,  3.0 (3.0.60.2)

----------


## infouniver

1        .        (  , ) *  /      ,     ,     - .      -     ,    ,   .   . 
    ))
     ?

----------


## infouniver

! 
,       1   , , ? 
    ,      . 
      " "    "  15...." 
   ,         .                .     .    .

----------


## infouniver

.     .    .   1     ,     ,       . 
      .            4,48 / 2,58,     -  5,15/ 2,63    . 
    1?

----------

